# Thornes Park (Wakefield) Cyclo-Cross



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Dec 2018)

All being well, I hope to be there, to watch most of this


https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/201...xiomjiGHxny4nuBBE6frObC3CGGzZCBKJFg6xXz_Fdl9Q


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2018)

Ian's a good event organiser - quite a lot of my son's club (Kirklees Cycling Academy) will be racing there, along with a couple of the coaches. He doesn't do cross as it involves mud and trees: he tends to get covered in mud and crash into the trees.

He also runs a Tuesday chaingang at the Bkat circuit in Wakefield, 6-7.30pm £2.50 a time which we're at quite often.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Dec 2018)

Was looking at that one to fill the gap in NWCCA races this year- unfortunately I've been that busy the last few weeks that my legs just won't do me any justice.


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Was looking at that one to fill the gap in NWCCA races this year- unfortunately I've been that busy the last few weeks that my legs just won't do me any justice.


 Go on Danny get signed up  I'll even come along and 
throw stuff at you cheer you on.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Go on Danny get signed up  I'll even come along and
> throw stuff at you cheer you on.


I can see a crosser on the cards for you young man. You'd love it.


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2018)

Nah. I like the idea but my bike handling skills are on a par with Kevin Keegan.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Dec 2018)

That's half the point!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> Ian's a good event organiser - quite a lot of my son's club (Kirklees Cycling Academy) will be racing there, along with a couple of the coaches. He doesn't do cross as it involves mud and trees: he tends to get covered in mud and crash into the trees.


I've known him quite a few years, as his daughters went to the same Junior School as mine (mine is now 17)


----------



## Sniper68 (17 Dec 2018)

We were there yesterday.Great event.My son raced in the U12s.It was his first Cross race in almost two years(he decided he didn't like CX) and he loved itThankfully it was a cracking Winters morningHe now loves Cross...I knew he would...it's just taken a while for him to take the plunge again...plus he got a new big-bobble hat out of it!


----------

